# Maybe a "new" tractor



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, may have a line on a new tractor. It is a 90's top of the line Massey Fergson garden tractor. In the late 80's to the late 90's Ingersoll made the MF garden tractors, this is before Simp took over. This tractor is an Ingersoll built, 20hp, with power steering. Pretty much the same as a Ingersoll 4020PS except for pretter hood, with red paint insted of orange. The price is real good, and comes with a mowing deck, and a hydropowerd bagger. Not a done deal, there is one guy looking at it, but he has not gotten back to them yet, and I am next in line. I have been kinda looking for a newer mower to do the day in, day out work, and this may just be the one. 

Now the Q. What will I do with the rest of my tractors?   Well I will TELL my wife that I will sell one, but you know? It's strange, NOONE ever answers the ad.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Sounds good, Paul. Geared or hydro?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well if you need to make room paul.. ive got space in my garage.. ill take the ingersoll with the big rear tires...

:furious: :furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I never knew that Ingersoll built stuff for Massey Ferguson. I remember that in the 1970s, the MFs and Snappers were the same machines, at least in the garden tractor line. They were nice and roughly comparable to the Deere 316 I bought.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ingersoll made them for around 10 years. Now they are made by Simp.


This one is hydro powerd like all my other Ingersolls. Not Hydrostac, but true hydro[engine mounted pump,control valve, and trans mounted motor]


SJ, that will make it two "big wheel" tractors.   I kinda like them ride REAL nice.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Got any pics?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope no pics. Got to wait till I know it's avalable first. I was there the other day, and it was still there, just did not get to ask about it. REAL nice shape. It is at a dealer, and it was the owners grandfathers.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Is it built on the same chassis as Ingersoll?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Randy. Yup, same one. Pretty much the only diference is the hood. I will see if I can find a picture online.


----------

